# Boston and NYC Police Badge Graphic



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I know I have seen them before, Does anyone have a graphic of the badge ? If so if I could get you to email it to me it would be great.

Rob

[email protected]


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

this one?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks.... now I just need to find an NYPD Badge... anyone???


----------

